# Pebbles and a Laser?



## Ariel1719 (Mar 29, 2009)

so i took my friends Laser pointer for fun, and i decided to have some fun with my kitty Jesse, i accidently pointed the laser in pebbles tank and she loved it!, she started chasing it just like Jesse, so here they both are in this short video ! lol.

oh and here are a few pics of Pebbles herself =D

vid

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XO65ssaqxD4&feature=channel

and some pics


----------



## LaniBaby (Apr 14, 2009)

i don't doubt it! the same thing happened to me a few weeks ago! i was playing with my cats and dog, i pointed it at crumb, and off he went! chasing it around the tank and trying to eat it. same for Bluey. these guys love laser pointers!


----------

